# Forenregeln - wie steht 's um die Netiquette bei buffed.de?



## smutje (20. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren
> 
> wieviel Buffeduser schon nen Forenbann kassiert haben wegen ihren Äußerungen hier im Forum das was ich auch festgestellt habe ist das dieses Forum/community Besser überwacht wird als SchülerVZ o andere weils da teilweise böse unter die Gürtellinie geht
> 
> da muß ich mal ein Lob an die Mods loswerden weiter so



Ich habe einmal obige Aussage zum Anlass genommen eine kleine Umfrage zu starten - wäre schön, wenn sich die "Übeltäter" überreden ließen mit abzustimmen.

An die Mods: ich fände es auch interessant, wenn Ihr einmal verraten könntet, wieviele Sperren und Bans bisher vergeben werden mussten ... sofern Ihr Strichliste darüber führt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2009)

Strichlisten führe ich keine....

allerdings würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Leute die abstimmen auch sachlich etwas dazu schreiben. Eine reine Abstimmung sagt leider noch recht wenig aus.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. März 2009)

Verwarnungen gibt es eigentlich jeden Tag, komplette Bans meistens nur bei Werbe-Spammern.

Außerdem finde ich, dass härter durchgegriffen werden sollte, aber dann würden wir Ärger bekommen, weil das vielen zu heftig wäre.
Außerdem würden wir das zeitlich gar nicht schaffen, denk ich.
So viel, wie hier manchmal geflamed wird. *g*


----------



## Rabaz (21. März 2009)

Ich meine hier wird schon arg viel gefamed aber was solls. Was hier geschrieben wird ist nur irgendwie ein Spiegelbild der community wie wir sie auch im Spiel vorfinden, und an der können die mods auch mit noch so viel Sanktionen nix ändern.

Sie sind ja auch einigermassen sinnfrei, wenn ich gebant werde melde ich mich halt neu an und bin in 2 Minuten wieder da. Wo ist da der Witz ausser dass man das zweite oder dritte Kästchen unter seinem Namen verliert ?

Zudem ist vieles von dem Schrott der geschrieben wird zwar nicht nett aber wenigstens unterhaltsam. Ich finde manche Möchtegern-Überflieger hier Klasse wenn sie einen auf dicke Hose machen aber sich dann mit ihrem Geschreibsel das genaue Gegenteil attestieren. Rechtschreib-flames wo 3 fehler drin sind z.B. .....ich meine um SOWAS zu lesen bin ich hier^^.

Schlimmer finde ich die große Zahl von selbsternannten Freizeit-mods, die fünfmal täglich "SuFu ftw" als Antwort unter eine Frage schreiben. Die verstoßen wohl nicht gegen die Netiquette aber ich finde sie nerviger alls alle flamer zusammen genommen.


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

1 mal forenpause 2 tage.
ich fand sie uebertrieben, da ich meinen post nicht als beleidigung sah.
Naja paar tage zurueckgehalten dann nimmer.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. März 2009)

Mich haben die Mods auch schon mehrmals über die Folterbank gezerrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Ich hab bisher nur eine Verwarnung erhalten, weil ich meine Gefühle gegenüber dummen Menschen... äußert Blumenreich ausdruck verliehen habe... ^^


----------



## Independent (22. März 2009)

Es sieht halt verdammt mies aus, wenn 50% der Threads ein "Close" dranstehen haben. Soweit ich das beurteilen/verfolgen konnte/kann, leisten die Mods durchaus gute Arbeit.

Man muss schon ein verdammt dickes Fell haben, um dieser ehrenamtlichen Aufgabe gerecht zu werden


----------



## Carcharoth (22. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 1 mal forenpause 2 tage.
> ich fand sie uebertrieben, da ich meinen post nicht als beleidigung sah.
> Naja paar tage zurueckgehalten dann nimmer.



Ahja? Mit welchem Account denn? Weil der hier ist unberührt =) 



Strichlisten führ ich übrigens auch nicht. Mein Banhammer wär schon lange auseinandergefallen wenn ich da jedesmal ne Kerbe reinmachen würde.


----------



## Dcrazydream (22. März 2009)

Ich bin noch nicht all zu lange hier dabei und hab auch noch nicht all zu viel geschrieben.
Aber wenn, dann achte ich immer darauf niemanden persönlich anzugreifen und/oder zu beleidigen.
Daher bin ich seither auch noch nicht Verwarnt oder Gebant worden.

Denn wie ein wohl bekanntes Sprichwort sagt:

"Wie man es in den Wald hineinruft, so kommt es dann auch wieder zurück!"


----------



## LordofDemons (22. März 2009)

Morgen liebe Leute,
also ich wurde schon mehrmals verwarnt (angeblich 4 mal Oo ich kann mich nur an 3 erinnern aber gut)
dann pass ich ne zeitlang auf mein postverhalten auf so viertl bis halbes jahr und dann lass ichs wieder schleifen.
Dann kommt wieder ne Verwarnung und ich pass wieder auf.
Ich finde die Kontrolle durch die Mods zum größten Teil absolut korrekt es gab aber auch mal 2 oder 3 Fälle wo se grenzwertig gehandelt haben und einen wo ich sage das es absoluter Schwachsinn war (aber den Mod gibts au nimmer Gott sei Dank)

MFG
LoD

edit: gibts eig ne Regelung so nach 5 Verwarnungen gibtsn Ban oder so?
edit2: ich muss dazu sagen das alle meine Verwarnungen nur zustande kammen weil ich mich wohl zu sehr  mitreißen/provozieren hab lassen. Aber das is gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (22. März 2009)

Zuerst einmal: Nein, ich habe mir noch nichts zu schulden kommen lassen.
 Jedoch denke ich, dass es teilweise wirklich etwas härter durgegriffen werden sollte... 

Also diese geistige Insolvenz mancher Leute find ich wirklich hervorragend. Gutes Beispiel: "Ey alter SUFU, ey!" manmanman, ist es denn so schwer geworden einen vollständigen Satz zu verfassen? 
Okay, es ist schnell geschrieben und schlägt sich positiv auf den Postcount nieder, aber sonst...?

Genauso diese selbsternannten "Forenritter". Die so gut wie alles und jeden flamen und bei jedem kleinen Thema welches jemand erstellt, der eventuell nicht so viel Ahnung hat nur ein /close hinzueiern. Jo - das wirft einen positiven Eindruck auf die Community!

In die gleiche Sparte fallen für mich auch die "ein-Zeilen-Poster". Müllen das Forum mit ihrem pseudo-intellektuellen Dreck zu und meckern dann rum wenn man: a.)ihre Posts nicht richtig versteht, oder b.)sie keine Beachtung finden..
Klar, jeder schreibt mal nicht sehr viel oder auch mal völligen Quatsch, ich spreche mich davon auch nicht frei, jedoch andauernd...?

Solchen Leuten gehört meiner Meinung nach wesentlich mehr Beachtung geschenkt und auch konsequentere Härte entgegengebracht.

Dies sind übrigens auch Gründe warum ich seit meiner Anmeldung hier im Forum nicht sehr viel geschrieben hab...

Gruß Erital


----------



## Dalmus (23. März 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Zudem ist vieles von dem Schrott der geschrieben wird zwar nicht nett aber wenigstens unterhaltsam. Ich finde manche Möchtegern-Überflieger hier Klasse wenn sie einen auf dicke Hose machen aber sich dann mit ihrem Geschreibsel das genaue Gegenteil attestieren. Rechtschreib-flames wo 3 fehler drin sind z.B. .....ich meine um SOWAS zu lesen bin ich hier^^.


Joa, das hat schon seinen Charme. *g*
Sowas gehört hier und da einfach mit dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prinzipiell finde ich die Linie der Mods gelungen. Wenn's zu derbe wird, greifen sie ein, doch häufig wird auch mal ein Auge zu gedrückt, wenn in hitzigen Diskussionen mal Sachen geschrieben werden, die man auch netter hätte ausdrücken können.

Bisher bin ich um Verwarnungen herum gekommen (soweit ich mich erinnere) - mit der ein oder anderen Äußerung bin ich aber möglicherweise doch schon hart dran vorbei geschrammt.


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

Ich hab, als das Forum mal wieder gelagt hat und ich eine Antwort schreiben wollte, wie verrückt auf dem Antwort-Button geklickt und hab dann so 20 - 25 Post hingeleget. Gab dann nen 24-Stunden-Bann und gut wars. Sonst noch nie was von den Mods gehört.


----------



## Dalmus (23. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab, als das Forum mal wieder gelagt hat und ich eine Antwort schreiben wollte, wie verrückt auf dem Antwort-Button geklickt und hab dann so 20 - 25 Post hingeleget. Gab dann nen 24-Stunden-Bann und gut wars. Sonst noch nie was von den Mods gehört.


Whoooot?
Du bekamst einen Bann wegen der schlechten Forensoftware? óÒ
Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran mal einen Kommentar zu einem Item abgegeben zu haben. Die Seite lädt und lädt... ich geh mir einen Kaffee holen, die Seite lädt immer noch... ich grummel vor mich hin, breche ab, lade wieder die Seite des Items und staune nicht schlecht... ich glaube da stand nun so etwa ~250x mein Kommentar.

Ok, ich geb zu, das war nun offtopic, aber gegen den Bann hätte ich Einspruch eingelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

Naja, kam von ZAM höchst persönlich mit verdacht auf Spam. Ich weiss nicht mehr mit wem ich im Nachtschwärmer da über irgendetwas disskutiert habe aber haben uns dann darüber lustig gemacht das sich der der 5-Sekunden-Schutz wegen Doppelpost wohl durch lags umgehen läst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber 24-Stunden-Bann seh ich jetzt nicht als schlimm an. Ist ja nicht so als wäre das dann in meine Polizeiakte vermerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Noch nie gebannt oder so, aber EINMAL , und aber wirklich auch einmalig!!! verwarnt.
War aber auch gerechtfertigt und ich habs auch eingesehn.

Ursache hab ich schon längst vergessen^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ahja? Mit welchem Account denn? Weil der hier ist unberührt =)


doch Oo
war aber schon einige zeit her


----------



## eMJay (28. März 2009)

Einmal aufgrund einer Änderung des TE.
Einmal beschwert und die Sperre war weg.


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Naja, was soll ich sagen...es lastet immer noch ein Permban auf meinem alten Account, weil ich freie Meinungsäußerung betrieben habe seinerzeit. Das WAR extrem überzogen und idiotisch und ist es auch immer noch...aber ansonsten leisten die Mods gute Arbeit finde ich.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, was soll ich sagen...es lastet immer noch ein Permban auf meinem alten Account, weil ich freie Meinungsäußerung betrieben habe seinerzeit. Das WAR extrem überzogen und idiotisch und ist es auch immer noch...aber ansonsten leisten die Mods gute Arbeit finde ich.



Für die Aussage sollte man dich theoretisch erneut permbannen *g*


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Dafür dass ich eure Arbeit gut finde? o.0
Sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, was soll ich sagen...es lastet immer noch ein Permban auf meinem alten Account, weil ich freie Meinungsäußerung betrieben habe seinerzeit.



Mh - welcher Account auch immer das war. Aber leider, und das ist FAkt, verwechseln viele der permanent Gesperrten "freie Meinungsäußerung" mit Gebashe, Polemik, blödsinnigen Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen.


----------



## Throgan (1. Juli 2009)

Ich benehm mich immer ordentlich...gehört sich ja so =)


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

1. Zeitsperre (1 tag) war verständlich
2. Verstehe ich bis heute noch net...
Sonst:
Mods greifen hart genug durch.Sie können nunmal auch nicht überall sein. Meldet die Flamer,wenn sie euch stören und gut ist.Mods sind halt auch nur Menschen


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - welcher Account auch immer das war. Aber leider, und das ist FAkt, verwechseln viele der permanent Gesperrten "freie Meinungsäußerung" mit Gebashe, Polemik, blödsinnigen Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen.


wobei ich bei Falathrims altem Acc sagen muss da war der Ban (also ich hab reported damit er gebannt wurde) im nachhinein betrachtet wirklich eher ungerechtfertigt war, war halt sehr makabere ironie

btw: es war Todesschleicher

edit: ich hät nen permaban bekommen weil ich nen pornospammer beleidigt hab
 im normalen forenverkehr absolut korekt aber bei nem pornospammer der ja nicht mal ein echtes forenmitglied ist für mich nur teilweise verständlich aber damit bin ich der einzige user mit 6/5 verwarnungen Oo


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. Juli 2009)

Bisher bin ich noch nie verwarnt wurden. 
Ich denke das die Mods ruhig härter durchgreifen sollten, warum auch nicht? Auf diese sogenannten Forenritter könnte ich gut und gerne verzichten. Das ständige ./close , first und nur /sign geblubber geht mir dermaßen auf den Wecker, dass schon die Schrauben rausfliegen.

Bei den Commis könnte man ruhig auch härter durchgreifen.
Für jeden Flame oder first post o.Ä. nen 24h Ban. Kann ja wohl nicht sein das solche Leute freien Lauf haben...


----------



## Shagkul (9. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich noch nie verwarnt wurden.
> Ich denke das die Mods ruhig härter durchgreifen sollten, warum auch nicht? Auf diese sogenannten Forenritter könnte ich gut und gerne verzichten. Das ständige ./close , first und nur /sign geblubber geht mir dermaßen auf den Wecker, dass schon die Schrauben rausfliegen.
> 
> Bei den Commis könnte man ruhig auch härter durchgreifen.
> Für jeden Flame oder first post o.Ä. nen 24h Ban. Kann ja wohl nicht sein das solche Leute freien Lauf haben...



Würde manchmal wirklich nicht schaden. Einige Threads wären durchaus interessant, aber sind dadurch nur mühsig zu lesen.

Ist tatsächlich so, dass es auch einige User gibt, die schon tausende Beiträge haben, aber meist nur durch Einzeiler, dumme Sprüche oder sonstige unnütze Kommentare auffallen.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, was soll ich sagen...es lastet immer noch ein Permban auf meinem alten Account, weil ich freie Meinungsäußerung betrieben habe seinerzeit. Das WAR extrem überzogen und idiotisch und ist es auch immer noch...aber ansonsten leisten die Mods gute Arbeit finde ich.




Wenn dei nalter account gebannt ist... und damit du ja selbst, warum plauzt du das hier so rum? Immerhin hast du den Bann mit nem neuen Account umgangen? 

Hab ich irgendwo den Gong-Schlag verpasst? Hat sich gerade der Bankräuber mit nem neuen Schnurrbart ins selbe Bankgebäude erneut bewegt? Ist das so von der Nettiquette gedeckt?


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (10. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Es sieht halt verdammt mies aus, wenn 50% der Threads ein "Close" dranstehen haben.



Man muss ja nicht gleich den ganzen Thread closen. Oft reicht's ja schon, die dämlichsten Beiträge rauszulöschen und/oder die Verfasser zu verwarnen/bannen. 

Bei sich wiederholenden Themen könnte man ja auch mal die betreffenden Threads zusammenfassen (anstatt den neueren einfach zu schließen), damit nicht der Eindruck ensteht, es würden Diskussionen abgewürgt. 

Klar, das ist alles mit Mehrarbeit verbunden. Vor allem aber darf bei jedweder Moderation nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden, wie es in manchen Sektionen bisweilen den Anschein hat. Andernfalls entsteht schnell der Eindruck von Willkür und Klüngel, was wiederum eine Flut von mehr oder weniger unsachlichen Beiträgen zur Folge hat.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Wenn dei nalter account gebannt ist... und damit du ja selbst, warum plauzt du das hier so rum? Immerhin hast du den Bann mit nem neuen Account umgangen?
> 
> Hab ich irgendwo den Gong-Schlag verpasst? Hat sich gerade der Bankräuber mit nem neuen Schnurrbart ins selbe Bankgebäude erneut bewegt? Ist das so von der Nettiquette gedeckt?




Wenn du uns jetzt noch verrätst, wie sein alter Account hieß, dann ist dieser spätestens bis zum Mitternachtsgong auch gesperrt. Das ist nunmal das Problem..... in dubio pro reo.


----------



## Thrainan (10. Juli 2009)

Gebannt oder verwarnt wurde ich noch nicht. Allerdings wurde in meinen Posts rumeditiert und Threads geschlossen. 
Ob das gerechtfertigt war, meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber das wird jeder sagen den es schonmal getroffen hat. Erlich gesagt war es imemr ein und der selbe Mod, soweit ich weis. Ich poste deswegen einfach bestimmte Dinge nur dann wenn ich meine das er grade nicht da ist. Grundsätzlich ändern werde ich mich sicherlich nicht, da die Netiquette gelesen habe und bisher nie dagegen verstoßen habe. 
Man könnte sagen das ich und besagter Mod wohl einfach unterschiedliche Vorstellungen haben wie die Regeln zu deuten sind. Allerdings muss man dazu auch sagen, das die netiquette auch reichlich Interpretationspielraum lässt, den die Leute sehr unterschiedlich stark ausreizen.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

was mich nervt sind die betreffs die nix aussagen ... 

"ich hab mir nen dudu erstellt" zum beispiel. lese ich und denke mir, dass es schön für den TE ist und grübel warum er das jetzt hier posten muss.

n betreff "dudu-skillung zum leveln gesucht" wäre besser. man weiss sofort worum es geht ... 

hab mir den thread bis jetzt noch nicht durchgelesen.


----------



## Shagkul (11. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man dazu auch sagen, das die netiquette auch *reichlich Interpretationspielraum *lässt, den die Leute sehr unterschiedlich stark ausreizen.



Kommt halt drauf an, man kann auch sehr höfflich und mit einem lächeln im Gesicht sein Gegenüber als totalen Vollidioten hinstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kommt sich aber trotzdem auf das selbe raus.


----------



## Trollstrolch (12. Juli 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Verwarnungen gibt es eigentlich jeden Tag, komplette Bans meistens nur bei Werbe-Spammern.
> 
> Außerdem finde ich, dass härter durchgegriffen werden sollte, aber dann würden wir Ärger bekommen, weil das vielen zu heftig wäre.
> Außerdem würden wir das zeitlich gar nicht schaffen, denk ich.
> So viel, wie hier manchmal geflamed wird. *g*



Ärger mit wem denn bitte ?
Wer sich nicht benimmt, sollte raus fliegen und das zeitnah und jedes Mal wieder, die entsprechenden Beiträge löschen und irgendwann ist dann auch hoffentlich soweit ausgemistet, dass es wieder etwas beschaulicher wird, aber vom Kopf in den Sand stecken aus Angst vor Ärger oder Mehrarbeit wird das Klima nicht angenehmer.

Und gerade die News Kommentare stehen nun mal direkt auf der Hauptseite und werfen unmoderiert kein gutes Licht auf die Community - da sollten auch viel schneller und häufiger perma banns für flames erfolgen.

Beispiel gefällig ?:
Lasst doch den Pala und heult nicht rum ihr dummen Schwuchtel !
Ungemein erhebend, solch konstruktives Geschreibsel allüberall vorzufinden.

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn ihr da entschieden energischer durch fegen würdet, schlimm genug, dass im offiziellen WoW Forum schon die pöbelnde aber halt trotz allem zahlende Kundschaft mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird, obwohl solche Störenfriede anderen ebenfalls zahlenden Kunden den Spaß vermiesen, das muß doch hier nicht auch noch sein ?


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juli 2009)

Troll schrieb:


> Beispiel gefällig ?:
> Lasst doch den Pala und heult nicht rum ihr dummen Schwuchtel !
> Ungemein erhebend, solch konstruktives Geschreibsel allüberall vorzufinden.


Wenn sowas gemeldet wird ist es auch recht schnell weg. Wir können unsere Augen nicht überall haben und sind deswegen zu einem bestimmten Punkt auf die Meldungen angewiesen.


----------



## Uktawa (12. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Strichlisten führe ich keine....
> 
> allerdings würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Leute die abstimmen auch sachlich etwas dazu schreiben. Eine reine Abstimmung sagt leider noch recht wenig aus.



Also dann werd ich mal meinen sachlichen Senf dazu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich denke das hier mit unterschiedlichen Maß gemessen wird. Ich hab es schon oft erlebt das Leute ermahnt/gebannt wurden weil ihre Aussagen hart an der Grenze waren oder (meiner Meinung nach) noch im Bereich des "erträglichen". Aber ich sehe es auch oft das (grade in den Kommentaren bei NEWS) Beiträge die meiner Meinung nach weit unter der Gürtellinie sind oder einfach absolut unpassend, scheinbar ohne Folgen bleiben.
Sicherlich ist es nicht leicht immer richtig ab zu wiegen zwischen Strafe und Erlass. Aber ich hab oft das Gefühl das sich manche Mods doch zu sehr von ihren persönlichen Gefühlen leiten lassen. Es ehlt einfach hier und da an der Neutralität und somit Professionalität.

@TE:
Buffed mit SchülerVZ zu vergleichen ist als würde man Äpfel mit Weintrauben vergleichen. Das sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Zielgruppen. Und ich denke auch die Masse an Usern bei Schüler VZ übersteigt die bei Buffed um ein vielfaches. Ist also viel schwerer zu "kontrollieren".


----------



## Trollstrolch (12. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn sowas gemeldet wird ist es auch recht schnell weg. Wir können unsere Augen nicht überall haben und sind deswegen zu einem bestimmten Punkt auf die Meldungen angewiesen.



Deswegen wäre ja da ein Melde Button bei den News Comments so erstrebenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juli 2009)

Troll schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre ja da ein Melde Button bei den News Comments so erstrebenswert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einfach das Profil melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2009)

ich hab vlt 2 verwarnungen oder so .. weis nicht obs mehr oder weniger sind.
da ich mich im grunde aber immer ganz normal verhalte ausser jemand regt mich dermassen auf find ichs auch ok so.

nur die eine verwarnung weil mein avatar einen nippel hatte ... fand ich übertrieben


----------



## Raefael (13. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> Sicherlich ist es nicht leicht immer richtig ab zu wiegen zwischen Strafe und Erlass. Aber ich hab oft das Gefühl das sich manche Mods doch zu sehr von ihren persönlichen Gefühlen leiten lassen. Es ehlt einfach hier und da an der Neutralität und somit Professionalität.


Da gebe ich Dir zum Teil recht, aber Du darfst nicht vergessen das Moderatoren auch nur Menschen sind ...

//Rafa


----------



## Tja (13. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, generell ist allen bekannt, dass auch die Moderatoren/Administratoren nicht überall gleichzeitig sein können. Dennoch würde ich persönlich für eine *deutlich härtere Vorgehensweise* plädieren. 

Vor allem gegen diese störenden Rechtschreibrebellen: teilweise wird da ein derartiger Kauderwelsch zusammengeschrieben, mit etlichen Smilies ausgeschmückt und dann auch noch geheult, wenn man sich über diese abartige Form des Kommunikationsaustausches beschwert. Wenn Verwarnungen nichts helfen, muss man eben zu einer Sperre greifen ich verstehe einfach nicht, weshalb die Leute hier - ähnlich dem offiziellen WoW Forum - mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden? Das Gleiche gilt übrigens für die ganzen "Erster, Zweiter, /sign, kk thx bye, /vote for close usw." Schreiberlinge. 

Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand permanent oben genannte Ausdrücke oder 1zeilige Beiträge von sich gibt, brauch ich da gar nicht lang verwarnen, Forensperre mit Begründung, danach weiß sich dieser jemand hoffentlich zu benehmen. Verwarnen hilft meiner Ansicht nach nur bei wirklichen Neulingen, aber bei Leuten mit etlichen Beiträgen erkennt man doch sofort, worum es dem Schreiberling wirklich geht. 

Man sollte sich wirklich überlegen, ob einem ein niveauvolles oder mit sämtlichem Abschaum überfülltes Forum lieber ist?


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich denke, generell ist allen bekannt, dass auch die Moderatoren/Administratoren nicht überall gleichzeitig sein können. Dennoch würde ich persönlich für eine *deutlich härtere Vorgehensweise* plädieren.



Gern .. vor allem bei so einer Ausdrucks- und Sichtweise... 



> Man sollte sich wirklich überlegen, ob einem ein niveauvolles oder mit sämtlichem Abschaum überfülltes Forum lieber ist?


----------



## Tja (13. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gern .. vor allem bei so einer Ausdrucks- und Sichtweise...




*lol* bei konstruktiver Kritik stört es also wenn man den Ausdruck "Abschaum" verwendet? 

zur Sichtweise:
Was ist falsch daran, oder wollt ihr hier allen Ernstes sowas wie das offizielle Wow-Forum?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> *lol* bei konstruktiver Kritik stört es also wenn man den Ausdruck "Abschaum" verwendet?
> 
> zur Sichtweise:
> Was ist falsch daran, oder wollt ihr hier allen Ernstes sowas wie das offizielle Wow-Forum?


Einen Teil der Community als Abschaum zu bezeichnen entspricht sicher nicht deiner geliebten Netiquette und du wärst also damit sofort von deinem heißer ersehnten "härteren" Druchgreifen betroffen.

Manchmal frag ich mich ob die Leute wissen was sie schreiben.


----------



## Vaiandil (14. Juli 2009)

Ich empfinde dieses Gespamme in diesem Forum als extrem nervig. Und ich habe noch nie ein Forum gesehen in dem so Gespammt wurde (und auch noch toleriert wird). Ist das euer Ziel? Ich sage jetzt nicht Abschaum, aber eine Community auf dem Geistigenstand eines <12 Jährigen? Ich selber lese mir Treadhs nicht mehr durch, denn auf 3 Seiten "Warum ist kein Knochen im Joghurt" kann ich verzichten, nur um einen Sinvollen Post zu finden.

Dies ist ein seehhr gutes Beispiel!


Tante Edit:

Ich will hier nochmal sagen, das in anderen Foren beim ersten Spam Verwarnungen ausgesprochen werden und beim 2. DIREKT! Permanenter! Ban ausgesprochen wird. Und dort geht es nicht so drunter und drüber wie hier.


----------



## Uktawa (14. Juli 2009)

Also das die Comunity hier teilweise echt unterirdisch ist, denke ich liegt daran das hier der Anteil der WoW Kiddis (und damit meine ich NICHT alle WoW-Spieler!!) doch sehr hoch ist. Schaut man sich die offiziellen WoW Foren mal an sieht man das es dort noch schlimmer ist. Gefühlte 95% dort bestehen nur aus geflame und ähnlichem.
Ich denke auch das man hier im Forum auch härter/effektiver durch greifen sollte. Grade dann wenn es in die Richtung persönlicher Beleidigung jeder Art geht. Man muss net immer schreiben "ej du Arschloch" oder so um jemanden zu provozieren bzw zu beleidigen. Oft erlebt man es ja auch das ein TE-Ersteller oder so, dermassen verhöhnt wird das es schon unter der Gürtellinie ist. Doch da passiert meist nix. Jedenfalls hab ich das so empfunden.
Ich denke mal das es für die Buffys net leicht ist das Forum sauber zu halten. Aber wenn man eine Plattform anbietet und sich jeder Hinz und Kunz hier frei schalten lassen kann, muss man auch sehen das man das Forum vernünftig moderiert. Und dazu gehören eben auch Sanktionen ect. 
Permabans...da bin ich kein Fan von. Ich denke immer einem Forentroll der nur darauf aus ist andere zu flamen, provozieren und zu beleidigen, kann man auch mit einem Permabann nicht davon abhalten. Dann wird einfach nen neuer Nick gemacht und schon machen sie weiter. IP-Sperre wäre sicherlich ne Möglichkeit. Aber selbst die kann man ja mitlweile locker umgehen. 
Ich denke das Problem liegt einfach an der Com selbst. Viele verstecken sich hinter ihrem Nichname. Sie wissen das sie quasi im Netz sagen können was sie wollen ohne im RL irgendwelche Konsequenzen zu bekommen. Respekt anderen gegenüber wird da oft schon beim einschalten des PC einfach auf "off" gestellt. Ich bin selber immer wieder verärgert wenn ich nen guten Thread in dem ne vernünftige Disku statt findet lese und dann da irgendwann einer anfängt stunk zu machen. Irgend einer steigt dann immer mit ein und schon ist ne Lavine im Rollen.
Wie man das effektiv und fair unterbinden kann...das weiss ich auch nicht. Mehr Kontrolle wäre da sicher der erste Schritt. Ist eben alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

ok dann spenden jetzt mal alle die hier nach härteren strafen schreien genug geld an buffed damit die sich n bezahltes moderatorenteam leisten können.


----------



## Vaiandil (14. Juli 2009)

Ja also bitte, es gibt genügend Leute die anstand besitzen und für die es ein Privileg wäre KOSTENLOS (Ehrenamtlich) im Forum den Moderator zu spielen.


----------



## neo1986 (14. Juli 2009)

Hatte zwei mal einen 24h bann einmal wegen namecalling und einmal weil ich einen geschlossenen threat neu angsprochen habe:

Finde die arbeit der mods aber nicht schlecht könnte aber etwas, ein kleines stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, härter sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Ja also bitte, es gibt genügend Leute die anstand besitzen und für die es ein Privileg wäre KOSTENLOS (Ehrenamtlich) im Forum den Moderator zu spielen.


super und die closen und bannen dann alles was nicht perfekt die deutsche rechtschreibung einhält und bei jeder stichelei gibts nen ban und bei ner etwas härteren diskussion gleich mal perma ban damti sowas ja nicht aufkommt ja klar


----------



## Tja (15. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> super und die closen und bannen dann alles was nicht perfekt die deutsche rechtschreibung einhält und bei jeder stichelei gibts nen ban und bei ner etwas härteren diskussion gleich mal perma ban damti sowas ja nicht aufkommt ja klar



Und? Wo ist das Problem? Genau so sollte das sein. Am Anfang ist das sicher einiges an Mehrarbeit, mit der Zeit sind dann aber die Störenfriede weg und das Niveau allgemein höher. 

ps: Groß- bzw. Kleinschreibung, sowie Beistriche gibt es nicht umsonst...

Ansonsten volle Zustimmung Vaiandil.



> Einen Teil der Community als Abschaum zu bezeichnen entspricht sicher nicht deiner geliebten Netiquette und du wärst also damit sofort von deinem heißer ersehnten "härteren" Druchgreifen betroffen.



Achso? Aber das pausenlose "Erster, Zweiter, einself etc." Geseiere schon? Solche Leute sind weder bemüht, noch an einer Diskussion interessiert, das sind Störenfriede. Aber keine Sorge, sollte härter durchgegriffen werden und ich dafür eine Verwarnung kriegen, nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Ist ein verhältnismäßig kleiner Preis im Vergleich zu der Tatsache, dass dann die nervigen Kinder, Rechtschreibpunks endlich weg wären.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Achso?



Allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (15. Juli 2009)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Sofern dieses Privileg nicht nur die Allmachtsfantasien der Betreffenden nährt. Vermutlich gibt es genügend Leute - vor allem aber gibt es genügend Leute, die für den Job eines Mods denkbar ungeeignet sind. Moderatoren aus den Reihen der Community zu rekrutieren, mag zwar die billgste Lösung sein - die beste ist es jedoch nur selten.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> Sofern dieses Privileg nicht nur die Allmachtsfantasien der Betreffenden nährt. Vermutlich gibt es genügend Leute - vor allem aber gibt es genügend Leute, die für den Job eines Mods denkbar ungeeignet sind. Moderatoren aus den Reihen der Community zu rekrutieren, mag zwar die billgste Lösung sein - die beste ist es jedoch nur selten.



Absolute Zustimmung ... WENN es der Fall wäre, dass einfach irgendwer aus der Community als Moderator ausgewählt wird, was hier nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> Moderatoren aus den Reihen der Community zu rekrutieren, mag zwar die billgste Lösung sein - die beste ist es jedoch nur selten.


Alle Mods sind doch aus der Community?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Und? Wo ist das Problem? Genau so sollte das sein. Am Anfang ist das sicher einiges an Mehrarbeit, mit der Zeit sind dann aber die Störenfriede weg und das Niveau allgemein höher.
> 
> ps: Groß- bzw. Kleinschreibung, sowie Beistriche gibt es nicht umsonst...
> 
> ...



edit: meines Wissens sind sämtliche Moderatoren aus der Community das hat Zam mal geschrieben. Aber nur wenn sie besonders positiv aufgefallen sind und schon zusammengearbeitet haben oder so kann mich nimmer daran erinnern.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Ich zum Beispiel habe mich in asketischer Abgeschiedenheit bei Regen, Schnee und Sturm ohne Regung, mit eisernem Willen und starem Blick vor die Moderatorenburg gesetzt und bin erst wieder gegangen als ich Moderator war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Und? Wo ist das Problem? Genau so sollte das sein. Am Anfang ist das sicher einiges an Mehrarbeit, mit der Zeit sind dann aber die Störenfriede weg und das Niveau allgemein höher.
> Genau und Legastheniker brauchen hier gar nicht auftauchen, werden ja eh sofort gebannt...  *kopf-->tisch*
> Und wer sagt bitte, das Störenfriede nur stören können, wenn sie nicht ordentlich schreiben? oO
> 
> ...






Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel habe mich in asketischer Abgeschiedenheit bei Regen, Schnee und Sturm ohne Regung, mit eisernem Willen und starem Blick vor die Moderatorenburg gesetzt und bin erst wieder gegangen als ich Moderator war.


Wie? Das funktioniert? Ach verdammt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Hm, es gibt es gutes Zitat, in dem es um Alter und Verhalten geht und dass man von Kindern nicht das selbe Verhalten fordern kann wie von Erwachsenen... leider kriege ich es nicht mehr ganz zusammen und finden kann ich es auch nicht mehr, aber ich denke im Großen und Ganzen sagt das schon alles aus. 
Die Community ist recht jung. Von einem Jugendlichen zu erwarten, dass er sich in einem Forum wie ein 40-jähriger verhält ist utopisch. Wenn sich jemand nur mit "/sign", "vote 4 close" oder ähnlichem ausdrückt, dann werden wir die Person anschreiben und darauf hinweisen, dass er seine Meinung der Diskussion zur Liebe doch bitte ausformulieren soll und "Spam" unterlassen sollte. Was wir garantiert nicht machen werden ist jeden mit einer mangelnden Rechtschreibkenntnis zu bannen.


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (16. Juli 2009)

Leider werden die Foren hier nur noch selten als Diskussionsplattform verstanden, vielmehr werden sie als eine Art zeitversetzter Chat missbraucht. Was nicht groß wundert. Das hirnlose "Rausrotzen" von Ein-Satz-Kommentaren wird ja schon seit Jahren durch Medien wie SMS, Twitter und Co. als gesellschaftsfähig gefeiert. Eine weitergehende Auseinandersetzung mit einem Thema, ja, sowas wie eine DiskussionsKULTUR kann sich da nun mal nicht einstellen.

Und natürlich sollen sich Kinder auch wie Kinder verhalten dürfen. Wobei auch gesagt werden muss, dass man die Basics der deutschen Sprache schon in der Grundschule lernt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Dass hier bei Buffed hauptsächlich Minderjährige aufschlagen, ist kein Geheimnis - in diesem Punkt ist das Portal z.B. von den off. Blizz-Foren nicht wirklich weit entfernt und, man muss es leider sagen, teilweise sogar noch niveauloser. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's genügend Minderjährige, denen man Respekt vor ihren Mitmenschen durchaus beigebracht hat (dazu zählt auch, dass man sich bei seinen Posts ein bisschen Mühe gibt) und die dem Gruppenzwang (Flamen, auf dicke Hose machen, Mobben etc.) nicht bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit erliegen.

Natürlich können Mods hier nur bedingt "erzieherisch" einwirken. Sich dabei aber vor allem auf die Meldefunktion zu verlassen, finde ich persönlich zu wenig.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> Natürlich können Mods hier nur bedingt "erzieherisch" einwirken. Sich dabei aber vor allem auf die Meldefunktion zu verlassen, finde ich persönlich zu wenig.


und was sollen sie tun??

Ihre Jobs kündigen und den ganzen Tag in jeden Forenbereich gucken und schauen ob einer was böses schreibt?

Oder zahlst du Buffed ein Moderatorenteam das den ganzen Tag nix anderes macht?


edit: die Leute die härteres Durchgreifen fordern haben scheinbar NIE richtig über Pro/Contra oder wie immer ihr es nennen wollt nachgedacht
(ja Pro/Contra ist das falsche "Wort" dafür aber mir fällts grad nich ein :<)


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> Natürlich können Mods hier nur bedingt "erzieherisch" einwirken. Sich dabei aber vor allem auf die Meldefunktion zu verlassen, finde ich persönlich zu wenig.


Wer sagt, dass wir das tun? Ich lese aktiv mit im Forum, beteidige mich und "suche" dabei auch selbst nach Überltätern. Wir können aber nicht überall zur selben Zeit sein und nicht jeden Thread überwachen.


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (16. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und was sollen sie tun??
> 
> Ihre Jobs kündigen und den ganzen Tag in jeden Forenbereich gucken und schauen ob einer was böses schreibt?
> 
> ...




  Lassen wir mal das Für und Wider eines härteren Durchgreifens *aus der Sicht der User* für einen Moment beiseite.  

buffed.de ist kein Hobbyfanprojekt, auch wenn die Betreuung der Foren bisweilen diesen Eindruck vermittelt. Man will mit dem Portal eine Kundenbindung - nicht zuletzt auch für die Printmedien aus dem Computec-Verlag - erreichen. Man hat Verträge mit Werbepartnern und Kooperationsabkommen mit diversen Firmen. Kurz: buffed.de ist *auch* (und ich behaupte *vor allem*) eine Werbeplattform und als solche verdient sie Geld. Meine Meinung hierzu ist: Wo Geld verdient werden will, muss auch Geld eingesetzt werden. Zum Beispiel für erfahrene Moderatoren.

Edit: Meine Kritik zielt nicht auf bestimmte Moderatoren hier. Natürlich kann man nicht jederzeit überall sein. Und das ist hier das Problem. Meine Kritik geht dahin, dass ein Portal wie dieses, mit so vielen Baustellen, anders betreut und "gepflegt" werden müsste als das 0815-Hobbyforum von Dieter Durchschnitt und seinem Hund.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> Lassen wir mal das Für und Wider eines härteren Durchgreifens *aus der Sicht der User* für einen Moment beiseite.
> 
> buffed.de ist kein Hobbyfanprojekt, auch wenn die Betreuung der Foren bisweilen diesen Eindruck vermittelt. Man will mit dem Portal eine Kundenbindung - nicht zuletzt auch für die Printmedien aus dem Computec-Verlag - erreichen. Man hat Verträge mit Werbepartnern und Kooperationsabkommen mit diversen Firmen. Kurz: buffed.de ist *auch* (und ich behaupte *vor allem*) eine Werbeplattform und als solche verdient sie Geld. Meine Meinung hierzu ist: Wo Geld verdient werden will, muss auch Geld eingesetzt werden. Zum Beispiel für erfahrene Moderatoren.
> 
> Edit: Meine Kritik zielt nicht auf bestimmte Moderatoren hier. Natürlich kann man nicht jederzeit überall sein. Und das ist hier das Problem. Meine Kritik geht dahin, dass ein Portal wie dieses, mit so vielen Baustellen, anders betreut und "gepflegt" werden müsste als das 0815-Hobbyforum von Dieter Durchschnitt und seinem Hund.


Ich finde die Mods machen ihre Arbeit gut genug. Wer von den Usern zu faul ist den Report Button zu drücken ist und sich dann am ende beschwert, dass die Mods zu lahm sind, hat Pech.


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde die Mods machen ihre Arbeit gut genug. Wer von den Usern zu faul ist den Report Button zu drücken ist und sich dann am ende beschwert, dass die Mods zu lahm sind, hat Pech.



Das ist das Problem. Es kann nicht sein, dass man in einem Portal wie diesem, einen Report-Button als so ziemlich einziges Korrektiv für Fehlverhalten einbaut, falls das betreffende Forum mal gerade nicht von einem Mod beobachtet wird. Die Arbeit (und ja, es ist Arbeit) der Mods muss schon viel früher ansetzen, damit ein gewisses Niveau erreicht wird und auch erhalten bleibt. Es muss ein Klima geschaffen werden, in dem sich für die Flamer und "Hauptsache, was geschrieben"-Zombies wenig Gelegenheit und Raum bietet, um es zu vergiften. Um das zu erreichen (vorausgesetzt, es wird von buffed überhaupt Wert darauf gelegt), braucht man vor allem sozial kompetente und auch *genügend*  Mitarbeiter, die nicht nur Konfliktmanagement betreiben, sondern schon im Vorfeld dafür sorgen, dass der "Pöbel" hier nicht die Oberhand gewinnt.


----------



## Tja (16. Juli 2009)

zu den Rechtschreibpunks:
Das ist einfach nur Faulheit und sonst nichts. Wer sich nicht sicher ist findet sowohl im Duden, als auch auf diversen Internetseiten Hilfe! 

@LordofDemos:
Du hast von Legasthenikern keinerlei Ahnung. Ich hatte 2 -3 in der Klasse, die haben *Schwerstarbeit* verrichtet, sind bis zur letzten Klasse immer gerade noch durchgekommen. Im letzten Schuljahr wurden sie dann aber alle so gut, dass sie alle mit Gut oder Sehr gut das Deutschabi bestanden hatten. Solche Leute als Vorwand für die eigene Faulheit zu benutzen, ist einfach nur unfassbar.

Echte Legastheniker arbeiten an ihren Problemen.

Keiner verlangt eine perfekte Rechtschreibung. Die Grundkenntnisse (Satzbau, Groß- Kleinschreibung usw.), werden allerdings schon in der Grundschule vermittelt, also sollte es nicht zu viel verlangt sein, diese auch anzuwenden. Wie kommen Leute, welche sich Mühe geben dazu, diesen Kauderwelsch lesen zu müssen?

@ *DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil

*So sieht es aus. Wenn Störenfriede von Beginn an wenig Spielraum haben, verschwinden sie auch schnell wieder. Haben sie diesen Spielraum, ziehen sie jedoch Gleichgesinnte an und der Pöbel gewinnt die Oberhand. Das Ganze resultiert dann in sinnlosen Beleidigungen (z.B. Rufmord gegenüber Ensidia & Co.), "Erster, Zweiter, diverse 1 Satz Beiträge" oder aber so sinnvollen Beiträgen wie "/signed, /vote 4 close, kkthxbye" etc.



> Was wir garantiert nicht machen werden ist jeden mit einer mangelnden Rechtschreibkenntnis zu bannen.



Wie gesagt die Grundkenntnisse werden spätestens ab der Grundschule vermittelt. Kauderwelsch hat nichts mit Rechtschreibschwäche, Legasthenie zu tun, das sind einfach nur faule Ausreden auf Kosten von Menschen, welche für diese Schwäche nichts können und hart daran arbeiten, diese abzulegen. 

Es geht ja nicht nur um das Forum, bei den Kommentaren ist es das Selbe. Man sucht irgendwas und darf sich vorerst durch etliche Beleidigungen, Erster, Zweiter usw. Beiträge wühlen, um vielleicht nützliche Informationen zu finden. Das kann doch nicht der Sinn sein?!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Es kann nicht sein, dass man in einem Portal wie diesem, einen Report-Button als so ziemlich einziges Korrektiv für Fehlverhalten einbaut, falls das betreffende Forum mal gerade nicht von einem Mod beobachtet wird. Die Arbeit (und ja, es ist Arbeit) der Mods muss schon viel früher ansetzen, damit ein gewisses Niveau erreicht wird und auch erhalten bleibt. Es muss ein Klima geschaffen werden, in dem sich für die Flamer und "Hauptsache, was geschrieben"-Zombies wenig Gelegenheit und Raum bietet, um es zu vergiften. Um das zu erreichen (vorausgesetzt, es wird von buffed überhaupt Wert darauf gelegt), braucht man vor allem sozial kompetente und auch *genügend*  Mitarbeiter, die nicht nur Konfliktmanagement betreiben, sondern schon im Vorfeld dafür sorgen, dass der "Pöbel" hier nicht die Oberhand gewinnt.


Also sollen die Mods alle ihre Arbeit aufgegeben und 24/7 hier im Forum rumstreunen und jeden Thread beobachten? Die größten Flamer und Sinnlos Poster werden sowieso gelöscht, das Problem besteht aber darin, dass diese sich einfach neue Accounts machen. Da kann auch schlecht Buffed dagegen wirken.

@ Tja:


> Wie gesagt die Grundkenntnisse werden spätestens ab der Grundschule vermittelt. Kauderwelsch hat nichts mit Rechtschreibschwäche, Legasthenie zu tun, das sind einfach nur faule Ausreden auf Kosten von Menschen, welche für diese Schwäche nichts können und hart daran arbeiten, diese abzulegen.


Ist trotzdem kein Banngrund. Nur weil DU darauf wert legst, dass hier alle ordentlich schreiben, muss es nicht die gesamte Community sein.


----------



## Vaiandil (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also sollen die Mods alle ihre Arbeit aufgegeben und 24/7 hier im Forum rumstreunen und jeden Thread beobachten?




Ich habe das Gefühl du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Die "Moderatoren" gehen hier nicht irgendeinem Hobby nach sondern verdienen ihr Geld damit. Buffed.de ist keine kleine Fansite von ein paar Spielern. Buffed.de ist ein Unternehmen wie auch Blizzard und auch hier geht es darum Geld zu verdienen. Sei es nun durch Werbeeinahmen, Fanartikel, Buffed Magazin oder .... Und dieses Forum wurde auch sicherlich nicht "freundlicherweise" von Buffed zur Verfügung gestellt sondern damit sollen Kunden angelockt werden! Und als solches sollte es auch entsprechend Betreut werden!

EDIT: 
@LordOfDemon
Habe eben mal ein bisschen im Forum gestöbert und von dir eigentlich nur Sinnlosen bockmist aka "/report" oder "nicht schon wieder" und ja das war alles was du geschrieben hast und jetzt vertrittst ausgerechnet DU die Meinung das hier alles richtig läuft? Mit deinen 6/5 Verwarnungen?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> @LordofDemos:
> Du hast von Legasthenikern keinerlei Ahnung. Ich hatte 2 -3 in der Klasse, die haben *Schwerstarbeit* verrichtet, sind bis zur letzten Klasse immer gerade noch durchgekommen. Im letzten Schuljahr wurden sie dann aber alle so gut, dass sie alle mit Gut oder Sehr gut das Deutschabi bestanden hatten. Solche Leute als Vorwand für die eigene Faulheit zu benutzen, ist einfach nur unfassbar.
> 
> Echte Legastheniker arbeiten an ihren Problemen.
> ...


Nö stimmt ich hab keine Ahnung hab nur selber 3 Jahre versucht das ganze abzulegen -.-
Es ist mir auch zum Großteil gelungen und das ist gut so da ich ein einwandfreies Deutsch brauche für meinen Beruf und wenn ich mich im Internet mal nicht dran halt weil ich einfach zu schnell schreibe oder ehrlich gesagt auch einfach mal keine Lust habe wieder sämtliche Regeln und Merksätze (nach denen ich zum Teil immer noch arbeite) durchzugehen.
Es ist in dem Fall wirklich zum Teil Faulheit aber wage es nie wieder zu behaupten ich wüsste nicht wovon ich rede.


edit @ Vaiandil: ja ich gebe sofort zu das die 6/5 Verwarnungen nicht gloreich sind das ich hier viel Bockmist gebaut habe und das ich vll. nicht immer hochqualifizierte problemlösende Beiträge schreibe aber soll ich dir was sagen ich bin hier auch nicht um möglichst schlau zu posten o.Ä.
Ich will hier einfach nur meinen Spaß haben (Spammen, Flamen, etc. gehört nicht dazu)
Wenn ich z.B. /reported schreibe will ich damit ausdrücken "Hey ich hab schon reported braucht kein anderer mehr der Mod hat schon eine PM bekommen. Pro Report eine PM - Reportet einer ists eine PM, Reporten 10 sinds 10 PMs - verstehst du jetzt warum ich das schreibe?

edit2 @ Valandil: Ich glaub du hasts immer noch nicht Verstanden die Mods verdienen mit der Tätigkeit hier kein Geld es ist freiwillig wie die Arbeit in einem Verein freiwillig ist.
ich sags jetzt mal ganz provokativ wenns euch nicht passt dann geht (ich bin nicht der Boardbetreiber ich hab nix zu sagen schon klar),


----------



## TaroEld (17. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es keine Bans für Rechtschreibfehler geben... Allerdings sollten sich die Leute beim schreiben schon ein bisschen Mühe geben und ggf. den Text nochmal überlesen. Solche 1Zeilen-Posts wie /signed oder First!!1! hasse ich allerdings auch und dafür sollte es schonmal nen 3 Tage Ban geben.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. *Die "Moderatoren" gehen hier nicht irgendeinem Hobby nach sondern verdienen ihr Geld damit.* Buffed.de ist keine kleine Fansite von ein paar Spielern. Buffed.de ist ein Unternehmen wie auch Blizzard und auch hier geht es darum Geld zu verdienen. Sei es nun durch Werbeeinahmen, Fanartikel, Buffed Magazin oder .... Und dieses Forum wurde auch sicherlich nicht "freundlicherweise" von Buffed zur Verfügung gestellt sondern damit sollen Kunden angelockt werden! Und als solches sollte es auch entsprechend Betreut werden!


Mäp falsch. Die Moderatoren bekommen dafür kein Geld. Das machen diese freiwillig.


----------



## Vaiandil (19. Juli 2009)

So in diesem Treadh: Unterste Schublade  sieht man mal wieder wie gut das Forum betreut wird, man beachte wann der erste Post geschrieben wurde... 
Ich hoffe ich muss nicht noch mehr dazu sagen!


----------



## skyline930 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die Mods machen ihre Arbeit an sich gut, aber ein bisschen härter durchgreifen sollten sie schon. Wenn ich so Sachen wie "/vote4close" lese, und das noch von Leuten die weniger als 10 Posts haben..

Kann man nicht sowas wie einen "Filter" einbauen, der Posts in denen "vote 4 close" vorkommt automatisch löscht, und den User für 24h sperrt? xD


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juli 2009)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich muss nicht noch mehr dazu sagen!



Doch, vielleicht ob du den Thread auch gemeldet hast.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wart ja jetzt immer noch auf eine Stellungnahme von Valandil


----------



## mookuh (29. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich wart ja jetzt immer noch auf eine Stellungnahme von Valandil



Ich auch aber ich glaub die kommt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich auch aber ich glaub die kommt nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Absolut undurchsetzbare Dinge fordern und wenn man dann nochmal Stellungnahme verlangt kommt keine naja war ja nicht anders zu erwarten von so jemandem.


----------



## Pente (6. August 2009)

Strichliste führ ich auch keine. An manchen Tagen ist es mehr, an anderen weniger. Bei einigen Tagen weiss man vorher schon, dass es wohl etwas mehr "Stress" werden wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meist sind das Ungerechte an Verwarnungen / Sperren nicht die Maßnahmen unsererseits sondern eher die Reaktionen der User die dann per PM folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber damit muss man eben umgehen können. 





Vaiandil schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Die "Moderatoren" gehen hier nicht irgendeinem Hobby nach sondern verdienen ihr Geld damit.


... wäre mir neu, dass die Foren-Moderation bezahlt wird.


----------

